# Ice cream sandwich update doesn't work



## pleace (Oct 14, 2011)

so i have the samsung google nexus s factory unlocked and it keeps prompting me to upgrade to ice cream sandwich. it has downloaded and when it goes to restart and install, it gets about a third of the way and then gives me a symbol of a rounded triangle with and exclamation mark. i have to then pull the battery out and restart. this is getting really annoying because it keeps prompting for the update.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't think that we will be able to help with such a problem like that. I recommend contacting Samsung themself.


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

I used to have a Samsung phone and from what I have encountered with most Samsung smart phones is that they have their own dedicated PC software to update/flash the devices. So I would the Samsung website for the needed software.


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/12/16/ice-cream-sandwich-now-rolling-out-to-the-gsm-nexus-s/

Here is the link for the instructions


----------



## pleace (Oct 14, 2011)

when i tried to follow the instructions in that link, when i click install it says it can find the update and it aborts the installation


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

Did you attempt to download it from your phone or from the computer? Download it from your computer and then just drag and drop the file in the appropriate spot as instructed.


----------



## pleace (Oct 14, 2011)

i downloaded it from my computer and then dragged it onto the memory of the phone. im assuming the "root directory" is just the first one that pops up when i click the removable disc in my computer


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

It's in that first folder you mentioned, open it and then rename the dk28 folder to update.zip

that should do it!... hopefully


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

so just for a run through/recap the dk28 or whatever the original update file was named needs to be renamed to update.zip and then placed into your main directory and then follow the instructions to the link I posted earlier.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

You didn't have it rooted did you? A lot of Rooted Samsung devices don't like being updated. the triangle with the exclamation is a bad thing. thats half a brick.


----------



## pleace (Oct 14, 2011)

kurticus, i always had put it there and renamed it to update.zip and it never works.
and wolfen, i didnt root my phone, but i bought it of another guy that couldve rooted it, is there anyway i can tell?
EDIT: i searched up on google for a while and apparently the guy did root the phone because i have a superuser app in my app list. can i get it unrooted so that i can update or w.e?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes go to Google play and download "Root Validator v0.8(8)" run it and it will tell you if its rooted, if its rooted you have two choices use a program called Odin to completely reset the phone back to factory stock, or use a custom rom and Kernel. But if it IS rooted and a program called "busybox" isn't installed you will need that to use certain apps with certain roms.
And since we don't advertise other sites on here if its rooted pm me.


----------



## pleace (Oct 14, 2011)

i pmed


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok
..............................
message too short that is why all the dots are there


----------



## henry98 (Jun 4, 2012)

I also faced the similar problem. Atlast I had to reach support centre and they updated it with their own software.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats why I rooted my phone, I can install which ever operating system I choose, right now I am on Gingerbread simply because ICS doesn't work on my Epic and if I odin back to stock Spring tries to update me to ICS over the air,


----------

